# TORO Powershift 1132 slips out of reverse



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm looking on craigslist and came across a Toro powershift 1132. The guy says it runs very good but slips out of reverse. I have yet to go look at it.

Is this an alright deal at $175?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

FOR 175.00 better grab that baby up quick there buddy. if you buy it I can get it humming like a DETROIT DIESEL 4 YOU.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

My 6/24 powerShift has never stayed in reverse either. you have to hold it in reverse to use it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think it's a good deal but it depends on how easy it is for you to fix the trans issue. Might only take an adjustment and you'd be good to go. 

You should add a location to your profile so it pops up under your user name.

How about a photo or two from the ad. (If you're thinking of buying it I wouldn't post the ad's link)


----------



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

*Pics*

Here's pictures of the beast. Going to pick it up after work. He said it just pops out of reverse from time to time. I don't mind holding the shifter if I have to. I really appreciate the replies. Thanks again.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You need to go get it now as that's the one I'm still considering too


----------



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

Went and picked the 1132 up today. This thing is HUGE. 

Goes in gear fine. 

The auger runs continuously. I figure he put the wrong belt on the thing.

The Power Shift doesn't shift. I'm guessing I have to adjust the cable. 

I'll wait until the temp gets above 40 to start messing with it. 

Otherwise its pretty clean. I'll post pics later.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

It sounds like the two problems of it not staying in reverse (it should as long as the machine is moving backwards) and it not coming out of powershift mode are related. You'll likely need to remove the control box and break it all down and thouroughly clean and lubricate it. I had the same issues with the 824 I rescued last winter.

Someone on here has a great PDF of the control box service manual that shows how to do everything. It's a bit intimidating at first, but actually really easy to do. Took me about an hour from open to close and another hour to R&R it from the dashboard.

Fleet Farm has good belts for the auger in the electric motor section. I just replaced mine this year because it started to diminish on how far it would throw snow. Around $8 and IIRC it was a 4L390.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That was a heck of a good deal 

Might be PowerShift93 who has the PDF.

There are excellent manuals available for download from the Toro website. 
Toro | Customer Support
First place I went after I picked up my 1332 earlier this month.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

175...during snow season!  You stole it!


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

What a BEAST  I would do a little refurb, get it back to 100% and make it puuuurty again. Nice machine there !


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it will not upload here. PM ME if you want it.3,405


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that is a safety feature. you have to hold it back in reverse all the time. because there is no detent for reverse.3,406


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> that is a safety feature. you have to hold it back in reverse all the time. because there is no detent for reverse.3,406


 Mine must be the exception, because I can run in reverse without holding the shift lever as long as I don't let go of the traction lever. If I let go of the traction lever, the shift lever snaps back forward into 2nd, so I actually grab hold of the shift lever when I know I'm about to stop so it doesn't snap back forward.


----------



## SnowdIn (Feb 12, 2015)

*My '97 holds in R1 and R2...*

Once engaged, my '97 holds in reverse (with drive handle held down) without holding the shift lever as well. It also holds in the power shift mode (2 forward), but I admit I never knew about that particular feature until after many years of owning it. Finally saw it in the manual one time. Old habits are hard to break though, and I still usually hold the lever when backing up the machine.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Mine hold in reverse MOST of the time as long as traction handle is held but SOMETIMES it slips out. I am thinking the adjustment is slightly off but I have not dealt with it yet, lately I've been needing the machine often and don't want to mess with it right now being my only machine.


----------



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

Well, we got about 3 inches of fluffy snow. The driveway that used to take me 20 minutes to snowblow was done in about 3 min including the coating of ice that was there for the past month.

Probably about 500% overkill...This thing is a beast!

I really like the powershift.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

johnbuzzz said:


> Well, we got about 3 inches of fluffy snow. The driveway that used to take me 20 minutes to snowblow was done in about 3 min including the coating of ice that was there for the past month.
> 
> Probably about 500% overkill...This thing is a beast!
> 
> I really like the powershift.


 MAZEL TOV there..


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Good deal johnbuzzzzzzzz! Glad that you got the chance to bully some powder with the beast!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, They're fun aren't they ??


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

You did steal it. Great find!


----------



## johnbuzzz (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm slowly coming to the understanding that I did indeed steal this thing.

I have some armorskids coming because it gets caught up on my neighbors driveways a little bit. 

I've never bothered with their driveways before but I'd hate to put this thing back into the garage without it even getting warmed up.

It plows through everything in 4th gear. Even EOD. I should probably give the tranny a little break and go in third but it's so liberating plowing through at warp speed. Granted I've only put it through ~3-4 inches. 

Can't wait for the next blizzard...


----------

